# Homelink



## Wahightower (6 mo ago)

My model s closes the garage door after I enter, occasionally. Is there any way to stop this?


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

I recall seeing a setting for an auto-close option you can turn on or off. I have mine set to off (Model 3). I am not in the car now so can't remember which screen the option is on. Also, if the garage door starts to close on you, you can press the Homelink button on the screen (lower left on Model 3) as the garage door starts to close and it will send out a signal to the opener which will re-open the garage door.


----------



## Wahightower (6 mo ago)

Thanks for the response. If there is a setting, I can’t find it.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

I wonder how you set up Homelink. Try to set it up to open your garage door at about 30 feet before the door. 
Homelink is a toggle. It just sends one single command when you get to the point you set. So if the door is up, and it sends the command, the door will come down. That's why Tesla changed the labels in 2022.16 or 2022.20 (I can't recall which) to better show ACTIVATE OR CANCEL on the screen when you approach the garage.

I find with it set to about 30 feet, when I am about 75 to 100' away, the Homelink commands appear on screen. If I see the door already up I can tap CANCEL, so it won't come down as I try to enter.

Also you can turn off AUTO CLOSE, that will trigger it when you back out. I like mine to be manual, but that is up to you.

And if I recall the Homelink settings are in the House looking icon on the TS. Refresh models require CONTROLS to be active first.


----------



## Wahightower (6 mo ago)

Thanks. I have my Homelink set to open at 30 feet and close at 30 feet when I am leaving. This works great. I just can’t figure out why it closes after I enter the garage. This Ford’s always happen.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

NR4P said:


> I wonder how you set up Homelink. Try to set it up to open your garage door at about 30 feet before the door.
> Homelink is a toggle. It just sends one single command when you get to the point you set. So if the door is up, and it sends the command, the door will come down. That's why Tesla changed the labels in 2022.16 or 2022.20 (I can't recall which) to better show ACTIVATE OR CANCEL on the screen when you approach the garage.
> 
> I find with it set to about 30 feet, when I am about 75 to 100' away, the Homelink commands appear on screen. If I see the door already up I can tap CANCEL, so it won't come down as I try to enter.
> ...


Yes, the setting "button" is the House icon at the top of the screen. I noticed that when I pull into the garage and as I get too close to the front wall, I put the car in reverse to move back a few inches, I then sometimes pull forward again an inch or two and it starts closing the garage door.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Wahightower said:


> Thanks. I have my Homelink set to open at 30 feet and close at 30 feet when I am leaving. This works great. I just can’t figure out why it closes after I enter the garage. This Ford’s always happen.


Can you change the distance to 40 feet or greater? I wonder if for some reason the car's actual gps location in the garage is more than 30 feet away from your house gps location based on your street address.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

Wahightower said:


> Thanks. I have my Homelink set to open at 30 feet and close at 30 feet when I am leaving. This works great. I just can’t figure out why it closes after I enter the garage. This Ford’s always happen.


 I wonder if after you pull in the garage, your location is about 30' away from the house GPS? So even pulled in, and you move a bit, it triggers the 30' setting? Maybe try something larger say 40 or 50'? GPS in the garage isn't as accurate as outdoors so it may take some experimenting.


----------

